# Pulse Ox %



## ness01 (Feb 27, 2009)

If the pt has a qualifiing condition to code a pulse ox does it matter what % the reading is? Someone told me you should not code for "normal" pulse ox's. What is "normal" 98% and up? Has anyone heard of that?


----------



## sam_son  (Mar 5, 2009)

*Pulse ox*

To code pulse ox we need % and interpretation , i.e Normal, Hypoxic or Hyperoxia, Normal is around 100% for normal adult., we can code for normal pulse ox when we have interpertation.
Regards 
Samson


----------

